# Difference between the 07 R3 and 08/09 R3



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

can you guys tell me whats the difference between the 07 R3 from the 08/09 besides the color scheme change ? and If I have to get a used 07 what do I need to look or watch for. 

Thank You


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

well, the 09 R3 went down on the seatpost diameter to a standard 27.2mm. I'm not sure what to look out for beyond the usual used bike stuff.


----------

